# Is my phone being tapped?



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

ok so let me start off by saying that I've known a very smart guy for about a couple months now, who knows a lot about technology and hacking. Whenever I send a text to this guy my phone freezes and dies as if it was out of battery. At first I thought it was a faulty battery or maybe I am running too many apps but then I tried texting him from a mobile app (textfree or something) and it did the exact same thing. Whenever this happens the phone takes unusually long to charge and no matter what percentage the battery was at it just instantly cuts out and dies. What do I do? I've since taken out the SIM card and blocked the guy but I'm worried that he might be able to still access my phone whenever he wants because I tried to contact him through the calling app on my wifi. I don't know if he could have done this remotely or what, but I've also been connected to his wifi before and connected to apps like snapchat and instagram. Since it is doing this from the mobile calling app I am worried that he can see what I'm doing on wifi too. Am I hacked? If so what do I do to remove it and protect myself from it happening again? Should I get a new phone number? Is there anything I can do to tell for sure that I'm hacked? I'm hoping this is just a phone thing and the dude can't see all my passwords and data info. I have an iPhone 6 and I'm running iOS 10.0.2 (14a456) Anyways, thanks for the help


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

Also whenever I text this guy even if my phone is PLUGGED IN, the battery still depleats and and dies out as if I had to charge it again.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That indeed does seem really weird. I am not super sure what to advise as this isn't exactly my area of expertise. however, a few things you could at least consider is to FR the smartphone so you have a fresh OS and hopefully remove any potential "hackware" he might've installed from his WiFi. Also FR your router and then make a completely new SSID and password.


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there anything he can do to my phone remotely like keylogging and packet sniffing? Is snapchat and all my apps safe?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't answer that as I am not knowledgeable in this field to say yes or no. Sorry. I will , however, request to have your thread MOVED to our Malware forum. Only certified/trained Malware experts are allowed to respond there so it may take a few days to get a response from them.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to apple mobile forum
this is not a matter to be dealt with in malware removal


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does the phone discharge when you are texting other people? just because he is a 'smart guy' doesn't mean he's out to attack your phone. I find many people distrust smart people.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah ok. Thanks Derek. I wasn't sure so that why I asked y'all.


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

If worried update the phone, latest is iOS 10.3.3.

Regardless of how bright the guy is, unless he's been alone with it or it's been rooted your probably safe.

Regarding the battery, check with Apple, some of the 6's had issues with batteries (maybe) or with charging.

Honestly can't recall which. On subject of charging let it drain to 18% and let it charge fully a couple of times with wifi and cell off, should only take an hour or so, if battery is still good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be some hardware issues with your iphone. If still under warranty take it to be repaired, replaced or checked.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a possibility. There was an issue with the iPhone 6 batteries. That might be the issue. Take it to your local Genius Bar (you need to make an appointment first) and have them run a diagnostic on it.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to read this article:
https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/iphone-6-problems/4/


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

To my knowledge he hasn't been alone with it and I have updated to the newest iOS. What is rooting?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

"A few iPhone 6 and 6 Plus owners have run into an issue where their iPhone repeatedly crashes or shuts down without any apparent reason. For some people the iPhone 6 is then getting stuck in a boot loop where it repeatedly turns itself off and on again. It might happen when launching an app and it might display a blue or red screen.

Potential solutions:


It could be a software problem. Check in _Settings > General > Software Update_and tap _Download and Install_ when you see a new update. Apple says iOS 10.2.1 has fixed this problem for a lot of people.
If you keep encountering this issue with a specific app, then try deleting it and reinstalling it.
There's a chance that this is down to old settings or specific apps. You could try a factory reset and then set the iPhone up as new and reinstall apps selectively, but that's quite a radical step and there's no guarantee it will work.
If this is genuinely a hardware problem, then you're going to need to get a replacement handset from Apple. Take it into an Apple Store if possible and they'll probably try a restore. If the problem persists they should offer you a replacement".


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

It seems hella suspicious that whenever I contact this dude my phone shuts off, after I took the sd card out, I blocked him then I put the card back in the next day because I needed to use my phone. Here's the thing... I just recently noticed he is unblocked, and I do not recall ever unblocking him. I don't wanna text him because it might lead to more trouble, Is there a way I can know for sure that he's hacking me without taking my phone in anywhere to get it checked out? thanks.


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

Also now that I have the new iOS my available space on my phone SKYROCKETED from a little below 1gb available to 5gb available.


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

lunarlander said:


> Does the phone discharge when you are texting other people? just because he is a 'smart guy' doesn't mean he's out to attack your phone. I find many people distrust smart people.


Let's just say things aren't going too well between the two of us.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Change your phone number.


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rooting or jailbreaking are pretty much the same thing. Just different words for different phones - Android or iPhone.

If your unaware of the term, odds are you didn't do it.

Latest update of iOS.
Check with Apple to see if you have a bad battery (they replace it for free).
Regarding storage space getting bigger after update, that happened on my older phones compressed the amount of space used.
Best bet Apple or your carrier, either should be able to check phone, and security settings, do reset if needed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

Could it be the Feds


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

paranoia is normal but if you really think the feds are after you then you must have a reason. If you honestly think that the authorities will be spying on you then we won't get involved in the slightest and will close the topic


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

Bruh I'm just asking can it be


----------



## Jsledddd (Aug 26, 2017)

I've never done anything illegal in my life I want to know if it is possible


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Jsledddd said:


> I've never done anything illegal in my life I want to know if it is possible


Not possible unless they have a good reason to do so.
If I were you, I would have taken the phone to an authorized repair shop to be checked. Some phones may come out defective without any notice.


----------

